# Lighting questions



## new2tegus (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay, so I've finally moved Jekyll out of his old enclosure which was relatively small compared to him, into the boamaster 6x3x4 or something along those lines. He has his own room so I let him roam often,but my problem is this. He likes to jump, and before the basking spot wasn't getting hot enough, so I had to put some of the lights in the enclosure,well he destroyed those, breaking the filament. So I pull them back out,but I need suggestions on how to get his enclosure where it needs to be. Should I use strip lighting inside, or drill through and place lights up in the corner, any pics or ideas would be welcomed very much. His temps are still good,but not ideal,normally low 90's in basking. I could build up his basking spot,but he would still jump at the lights.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 22, 2012)

new2tegus said:


> Okay, so I've finally moved Jekyll out of his old enclosure which was relatively small compared to him, into the boamaster 6x3x4 or something along those lines. He has his own room so I let him roam often,but my problem is this. He likes to jump, and before the basking spot wasn't getting hot enough, so I had to put some of the lights in the enclosure,well he destroyed those, breaking the filament. So I pull them back out,but I need suggestions on how to get his enclosure where it needs to be. Should I use strip lighting inside, or drill through and place lights up in the corner, any pics or ideas would be welcomed very much. His temps are still good,but not ideal,normally low 90's in basking. I could build up his basking spot,but he would still jump at the lights.



You should get his basking spot up to 120. If that means the light is close enough he can jump and hit the bulb, try putting the bulb in a dome, and putting a wire mesh over the opening of the dome so the bulb is not accessible, or something like that.

What kind of bulb are you using? I only use the powersun 160W. You can get them off amazon for like 45 bucks ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQDJ0/ref=wms_ohs_product )

Zoo med deep dome: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFVYEU/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Zoo med adjustable lamp stand: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000255OUO/ref=ox_ya_os_product

I have a few of these setups (enclosure & free roaming basking spots), and with the 160w bulb ideal placement is about 11 inches from the ground to the bottom of the dome.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 23, 2012)

I would, but it's the force at which he hits them with that's destroying them. He's not breaking the actual bulb, just the filament. He knocks the lights into each other, so I'm going to have to come up with a more permanent less accessible light source. I'm thinking uvb uva strip mounts on the roof and the screw mount light bulb bases with a mesh guard... I'm hoping that works.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 23, 2012)

Cage the lights.


----------

